# Can you help me guess my body fat % please



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all - I know its hard looking at some one but what would you say my body fat % would be, something along 35% or something?

My measurements are

Chest - 50inch

Arms - 16inch

Wait - 44inch

Hips - 43 inch

Quads - 29inch

Calfs - 19

A back picture me relaxed standing up straight










A front picture me relaxed standing up straight










Thanks


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

maybe mid 30's mate not to sure, just thought id reply


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

40%-45%


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> 40%-45%


Thanks matey

Thanks Also smithy!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

wogihao said:


> 40%-45%


Surely not that high!!

I would say 30% ish, maybe a tad higher.

But regardless you have done awesome to this point yeti


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks matey
> 
> Thanks Also smithy!


Thing is its hard to guess mate just from pictures, it got so many varibles like bone density, joint size ect.. Some unis have the tank you need to do a proper bf% its like a big tub of water and they mesure the displacment of the water and based on that they can calculate how much fat there is.

Dont trust the scales either there realy bad for bf% mesurement.

calipers are quite good but its still not acurate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Surely not that high!!
> 
> I would say 30% ish, maybe a tad higher.
> 
> But regardless you have done awesome to this point yeti


Cheers Bully I do love you! Not in a DB loving another man kinda way though!



wogihao said:


> calipers are quite good but its still not acurate.


Think I will get some of them when I get paid then.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I got mine of ebay they cost maby 12 quid.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I got mine of ebay they cost maby 12 quid.


Cheers wogi, always helpful


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

About 30%. Nowhere near 40.

S


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Not sure about fat % but you will be over 33 BMI, i suppose thats no real use to you though.


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

stow said:


> About 30%. Nowhere near 40.
> 
> S


agree.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

30 - 35% but as everyone else has said it is very difficult to tell.

Just get to work on it mate! Use these pictures as a reference. take photos the same time every time month and post them up.


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle (Mar 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Wait - 44inch


How about a bit of maths?

% Bodyfat = -98.42 + (4.15 x 44) - (0.082 x 266) x 100

-98.42 + (182.6) - (21.812) x 100

62.368lbs of bodyfat = 23.45%


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the sum oO!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

UKNaturalMuscle said:


> How about a bit of maths?
> 
> % Bodyfat = -98.42 + (4.15 x 44) - (0.082 x 266) x 100
> 
> ...


I don't know where you got the above from, but Yeti isn't 23% BF...

Yeti - grab some calipers if you can chance - i'd be interested to see how our guesses fair up against the calipers


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I don't know where you got the above from, but Yeti isn't 23% BF...
> 
> Yeti - grab some calipers if you can chance - i'd be interested to see how our guesses fair up against the calipers


Ok mate, i get paid on the 27th so will order some then :lift:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Ok mate, i get paid on the 27th so will order some then :lift:


yea there fairly good, as you lost a fair bit of weight already you can keep track of it now with the calipers its ace because say for instance you gain some muscle but lose some fat your scales will stay the same or maby even go up but you can mesure the fat loss with the calipers and get warm fuzzies lol well thats what i do.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> yea there fairly good, as you lost a fair bit of weight already you can keep track of it now with the calipers its ace because say for instance you gain some muscle but lose some fat your scales will stay the same or maby even go up but you can mesure the fat loss with the calipers and get warm fuzzies lol well thats what i do.


Warm fuzzies! That sounded so cool! Yea thats a good point actually! Should of got some a while ago! But better late than never!(You are right about the scales they did seem to stop but I seemed to be getting more muscle ya know)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Warm fuzzies! That sounded so cool! Yea thats a good point actually! Should of got some a while ago! But better late than never!(You are right about the scales they did seem to stop but I seemed to be getting more muscle ya know)


Muscle is heavyer than fat so yea it can happen.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeti, how about a comparison pic mate - One from before you started side by side with where your at now bro 

And by the way id say around 30%


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i will try and remember where i got my calipers.. they didn't cost more than a fiver...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i think i must have got mine from the states when i ordered something else... they seem to be silly money here these days...

did find these though, which isnt a bad deal....

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/product_details.php?item_id=403

i got a myotape as well as calipers.... easy and quick to use..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate i wouldnt like to even take a guess at your bf mate but you have done excellent so far if a few people i know had your determination and dedication then i mightent hear them winging on like whiny biatches all the time.

i would say save your self some money and dont get anything like that just yet. i like to take a guess or let oters take a guess off fotos but you dont really need to know exactly just keep taking pics and make sure you are going in the right direction, as you may spent 20quid on them to tell you your xx% but what difference will knowing make, you will know if its lower next time on your pics. but hey thats me and im a cheap as$ student with no moolah for that lol

well done and good luck


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate i wouldnt like to even take a guess at your bf mate but you have done excellent so far if a few people i know had your determination and dedication then i mightent hear them winging on like whiny biatches all the time.
> 
> i would say save your self some money and dont get anything like that just yet. i like to take a guess or let oters take a guess off fotos but you dont really need to know exactly just keep taking pics and make sure you are going in the right direction, as you may spent 20quid on them to tell you your xx% but what difference will knowing make, you will know if its lower next time on your pics. but hey thats me and im a cheap as$ student with no moolah for that lol
> 
> well done and good luck


Thing is pictures are dependant on the pump, light, tan, oil, time of day, what the persons taken before, what they have been eating (was it carbs or did they have empty stomach)...

so many varibles can make it impossible to tell the bf% with any real sucess. Consider that hes useing it for mesureing progress as well the mirror can be your best friend sometimes or your worst critic - it depends on your frame of mind when you look.

If you have a fairly acurate way of mesureing bf% then its a honest way to mesure progress. It depends on your goals and personality but some like to know where they are and not guess - for one its very easy to convince yourself your doing well when your standing still or visa versa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

You are 110%bf:beer1:

J/K great work yeti mate bf reading is hard to tell but your mainly holding it in your gut and low back so its not that bad keep at it :lift:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> i think i must have got mine from the states when i ordered something else... they seem to be silly money here these days...
> 
> did find these though, which isnt a bad deal....
> 
> ...


Thanks Slamdog mate 

Thanks Warren 

Thanks also Wogi



Con said:


> You are 110%bf:beer1:
> 
> J/K great work yeti mate bf reading is hard to tell but your mainly holding it in your gut and low back so its not that bad keep at it :lift:


lol you always make me smile Con  Thanks buddy


----------



## _Eight_ (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.naturalphysiques.com/cms/index.php?itemid=144

This body fat percentage guide is interesting - but not one hundred percent accurate.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

There are calculators online that give you your BF% from your measurements, still not as accurate as calipers but gives you a measure to work to.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeti did you get your calipers?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

_Eight_ said:


> http://www.naturalphysiques.com/cms/index.php?itemid=144
> 
> This body fat percentage guide is interesting - but not one hundred percent accurate.


Yup. He's about 5% off on most of his measurements...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yup. He's about 5% off on most of his measurements...


Yea deffo otherwise woohoo im 7% lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Yea deffo otherwise woohoo im 7% lol.


I loved the 14% one... If he'd pulled his boxers higher he may have hidden his love handles...

But the 16% one is my fave over all... Just letting it all sag out... lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry been really busy! I hope to order them tomo! Or tuesday! Will let you know once they here and I done it!


----------

